
The Intel board should have fired themselves, too - protomyth
http://www.cringely.com/2012/11/20/while-the-intel-board-was-firing-paul-otellini-they-should-have-fired-themselves-too/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ICringely+%28I%2C+Cringely%29
======
bdfh42
Post worth it for the final line

"It’s still a rich and profitable company and can go a decade or more with a
cargo cult corporate culture based on hope that desktops will return"

